# Gothic 1 Alte mine



## bartsimpson123 (18. Februar 2005)

Hab nach Gothic 2 mit dem 1. Teil angefangen. Wollte jetzt beim alten Lager die Prüfung des Vertrauens machen. Dazu muss ich für diego ne Liste bei Ian oder so abholen. Aber bei der alten mine iss niemand. Und vor der Höhle iss nen Eisentor. Wie gehts jetzt weiter?


----------



## Dumbi (18. Februar 2005)

Interessante Reihenfolge   
 hier oder  hier findest du sicherlich eine Lösung für Gothic.


----------



## Danner (18. Februar 2005)

Du bist an der falschen Mine ! 

Du musst aus dem alten lager raus den Fluss hoch und dann nach dem Wald rechts... nachts brennen da Lichter


----------



## docsnyder08 (18. Februar 2005)

bartsimpson123 am 18.02.2005 13:05 schrieb:
			
		

> Hab nach Gothic 2 mit dem 1. Teil angefangen. Wollte jetzt beim alten Lager die Prüfung des Vertrauens machen. Dazu muss ich für diego ne Liste bei Ian oder so abholen. Aber bei der alten mine iss niemand. Und vor der Höhle iss nen Eisentor. Wie gehts jetzt weiter?


ian ist dort einer von denen, wo die ganzen kleinen häuser  im diebeslager  (=alte mine? weiss nicht mehr genau) stehen, wenn es der oberboss ist, dann in einer hütte ganz links oben, wo davor die wachen postiert sind.
du meinst wahrscheinlich das eisentor in der mine. durch dieses tor musst du erst später...


----------



## bartsimpson123 (18. Februar 2005)

Alles kloa


----------



## Herbboy (18. Februar 2005)

hab gothic1 zum ersten mal angefangen. wo ist überhaupt das alte lager? wenn ich von dem "drop point" losgehe, dann komme ich an so ein kleines tor, wo zwei wachen stehen. mit einem kann ich reden. dann gehe ich wieder runter und den weg weiter, stoße rehcts vom weg auf zwei jäger des neuen lagers. komme ich den weg und gehe links, dann sind auf einer brücke wachen, dahinter ein lager, aber da wird mit gesagt, es sei das neue lager. gehe ich den weg geradeaus, dann sind da so riesenhornissen, die mich sofort töten...

ps: ein schwert hab ich bei dieser der alten mine bereits abgestaubt.


----------



## Denis10 (18. Februar 2005)

Herbboy am 18.02.2005 14:20 schrieb:
			
		

> hab gothic1 zum ersten mal angefangen. wo ist überhaupt das alte lager? wenn ich von dem "drop point" losgehe, dann komme ich an so ein kleines tor, wo zwei wachen stehen. mit einem kann ich reden. dann gehe ich wieder runter und den weg weiter, stoße rehcts vom weg auf zwei jäger des neuen lagers. komme ich den weg und gehe links, dann sind auf einer brücke wachen, dahinter ein lager, aber da wird mit gesagt, es sei das neue lager. gehe ich den weg geradeaus, dann sind da so riesenhornissen, die mich sofort töten...
> 
> ps: ein schwert hab ich bei dieser der alten mine bereits abgestaubt.



Das Lager hinter dieser Brücke ist das Alte Lager.
http://www.worldofgothic.de/sigs/nachtwanderer/g1/minental.jpg
(Das Alte Lager erstreckt sich um die Burg herum)


----------



## Shadowhal (18. Februar 2005)

bartsimpson123 am 18.02.2005 13:05 schrieb:
			
		

> Hab nach Gothic 2 mit dem 1. Teil angefangen. Wollte jetzt beim alten Lager die Prüfung des Vertrauens machen. Dazu muss ich für diego ne Liste bei Ian oder so abholen. Aber bei der alten mine iss niemand. Und vor der Höhle iss nen Eisentor. Wie gehts jetzt weiter?



wenn du teil 2 durch hast wird es dir viell helfen zu wissen dass die gesuchte miene ganz in der nähe einer der erzstätten in teil 2 is. und zwar jene deren paladin ausgezogen is um die kisten zu schützen und später um hilfe zubitten.
geh also in teil 1 noch ein wenig nach nordwesten und du wirst sie schon finden. is groß umzäunt.


----------



## Herbboy (18. Februar 2005)

Denis10 am 18.02.2005 14:38 schrieb:
			
		

> Das Lager hinter dieser Brücke ist das Alte Lager.
> http://www.worldofgothic.de/sigs/nachtwanderer/g1/minental.jpg
> (Das Alte Lager erstreckt sich um die Burg herum)


 danke, diese karte hatte ich auch schon, nur: wo war da denn mein startpunkt? die nummer 12? dann wäre ich jetzt wirlich bei 1...


----------



## Denis10 (18. Februar 2005)

Ja, bei 12 ist der Startpunkt.


----------



## bartsimpson123 (18. Februar 2005)

[/quote] danke, diese karte hatte ich auch schon, nur: wo war da denn mein startpunkt? die nummer 12? dann wäre ich jetzt wirlich bei 1... [/quote]


Richtig!!    Der Droppoint iss bei 12.


----------



## bartsimpson123 (18. Februar 2005)

Sorry- ich hab jetzt gedacht was danner eben meinte ist,dass ich  zum Räuberlager muss. (Punkt11)http://www.worldofgothic.de/sigs/nachtwanderer/g1/minental.jpg
Aber da wollen mich nur alle umbringen. und da iss kein Ian.
Und docsnyder08 du hast mir den weg  zu Lares im neuen Lager beschrieben.
Aber es geht darum , dass ich eine Liste von Ian holen soll. Und ich war da wo auf der Karte von Graham ein rotes Kreuz iss (übrigens: Punkt 5). Hab da aber nur ein verlassenes Lager gefunden und wie gesagt der Eingang zur Mine ist mit einem Eisentor verriegelt.


----------



## Ravenshieldfighter (18. Februar 2005)

bartsimpson123 am 18.02.2005 15:45 schrieb:
			
		

> Sorry- ich hab jetzt gedacht was danner eben meinte ist,dass ich  zum Räuberlager muss. (Punkt11)http://www.worldofgothic.de/sigs/nachtwanderer/g1/minental.jpg
> Aber da wollen mich nur alle umbringen. und da iss kein Ian.
> Und docsnyder08 du hast mir den weg  zu Lares im neuen Lager beschrieben.
> Aber es geht darum , dass ich eine Liste von Ian holen soll. Und ich war da wo auf der Karte von Graham ein rotes Kreuz iss (übrigens: Punkt 5). Hab da aber nur ein verlassenes Lager gefunden und wie gesagt der Eingang zur Mine ist mit einem Eisentor verriegelt.




so die alte mine zu finden ist ganz einfach!Bevor du ins neue Lager gehst kommst du an einem fluss vorbei und hinter der brücke müsstest du links ins neue Lager abbiegen und du gehst einfach gerade aus1 folgst dem weg und dann kommst du zur alen Mine . davor stehen 2 Templer und du musst in die mine rewin auf der mittleren ebene findest du Ian.

(Oder im Alten Lager zum Kartenzeichner gehen der gibt dir ne Minenkarte für 20 erz!)

Greets


----------



## der_chef (18. Februar 2005)

Ich glaube er hat die alte mine schon gefunden. kommt aber nicht rein, weil er noch nicht das tor geöffnet hat. da müsste in der nähe so eine kurbel oder sowas sein, mit der sich das ding öffnen lässt. wenn das nicht funzt musst du evtl. noch ein skript auslösen.

Kann mich aber auch täuschen, ist schließlich ne ganze weile her, seit ich das letzte mal Gothic1 durchgezockt hab.


----------



## Ravenshieldfighter (18. Februar 2005)

der_chef am 18.02.2005 16:03 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich glaube er hat die alte mine schon gefunden. kommt aber nicht rein, weil er noch nicht das tor geöffnet hat. da müsste in der nähe so eine kurbel oder sowas sein, mit der sich das ding öffnen lässt. wenn das nicht funzt musst du evtl. noch ein skript auslösen.
> 
> Kann mich aber auch täuschen, ist schließlich ne ganze weile her, seit ich das letzte mal Gothic1 durchgezockt hab.




Ne die Alte Mine ist offen! Die freie ist verschlossen!!

schaut maql bitte bei meinem Thread nach mit dem ORKTEMPEL brauch da Hilfe!


----------



## docsnyder08 (18. Februar 2005)

bartsimpson123 am 18.02.2005 15:45 schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> Und docsnyder08 du hast mir den weg  zu Lares im neuen Lager beschrieben.
> Aber es geht darum , dass ich eine Liste von Ian holen soll.


sorry, da hab ich die beiden verwechselt...


----------



## bartsimpson123 (18. Februar 2005)

GENAU, bei der alten mine bin icke ja schon... aba die mine iss zu. (EISENTOR!) und diese kurbel hab ich auch schon abwechselnd nach links oder rechts gehdreht.
muss ich da irgend ne kombination drehn?  Oder iss das dieses große Gerät daneben und wie lös ich das aus?


----------



## Ravenshieldfighter (18. Februar 2005)

bartsimpson123 am 18.02.2005 16:27 schrieb:
			
		

> GENAU, bei der alten mine bin icke ja schon... aba die mine iss zu. (EISENTOR!) und diese kurbel hab ich auch schon abwechselnd nach links oder rechts gehdreht.
> muss ich da irgend ne kombination drehn?  Oder iss das dieses große Gerät daneben und wie lös ich das aus?



du bist bestimmt Falsch.die Mine ist offen! Steht vor dem Mineneingang 2 Templer die Minecrawler usw jagen??


----------



## bartsimpson123 (18. Februar 2005)

da stehen zwei Templer  - weiß den Namen von dem einem jetzt nicht.  Die stehn da aber nur und unterhalten sich....
da iss eine Winde und son Gerät mit Zahnrädern das man nicht betätigen kann...


----------



## Ravenshieldfighter (18. Februar 2005)

bartsimpson123 am 18.02.2005 17:07 schrieb:
			
		

> da stehen zwei Templer  - weiß den Namen von dem einem jetzt nicht.  Die stehn da aber nur und unterhalten sich....
> da iss eine Winde und son Gerät mit Zahnrädern das man nicht betätigen kann...



Na dann biste ja richtig aber der Eingang zur Mine muss offen sein der hat kein Tor!!


----------



## bartsimpson123 (18. Februar 2005)

soll ich dir nen screenshot schicken? Da iss wirklich ein großes Gitter (auch genannt TOR) vor. Glaubst du diese Augen könnten lügen  
ICH WILL WEITERSPIELEN !!!!


----------



## Ravenshieldfighter (18. Februar 2005)

bartsimpson123 am 18.02.2005 17:23 schrieb:
			
		

> soll ich dir nen screenshot schicken? Da iss wirklich ein großes Gitter (auch genannt TOR) vor. Glaubst du diese Augen könnten lügen
> ICH WILL WEITERSPIELEN !!!!



jo können   sie...

Jo dann muss ick passen, bei mir war sie nicht verschlossen!!


----------



## bartsimpson123 (18. Februar 2005)

So weit wollte ich es eigentlich nicht kommen lassen...aber wenn mir hier keiner helfen kann muss ich mich leider an das GIGA Forum wenden   ...schon peinlich...oder gibts hier irgendjemanden der mir helfen kann?!


----------



## APinkerton (18. Februar 2005)

bartsimpson123 am 18.02.2005 18:52 schrieb:
			
		

> So weit wollte ich es eigentlich nicht kommen lassen...aber wenn mir hier keiner helfen kann muss ich mich leider an das GIGA Forum wenden   ...schon peinlich...oder gibts hier irgendjemanden der mir helfen kann?!




Tja, wenn das wirklich nicht anders geht (was mir sehr suspekt ist), dann müssen cheats herhalten.

- Aktiviere Cheatmodus (nee, ich sag nicht wie! Steht mindestens 1000mal in diesem Forum)
- und dann stellt du dich vor das Tor und drückst die Taste *k*.

Aber ich glaube, du hast mit irgendjemandem nicht geredet oder irgendwas nicht gemacht, weil bei mir war das Ding auch offen.

ODER

Du bist viel weiter, als wir alle denken und die Mine öffnet sich einfach nicht mehr, weil es sie nicht mehr gibt (habs so Spoiler-Sicher gesagt wie möglich).

 AP


----------



## MasterChief319 (19. Februar 2005)

Danner am 18.02.2005 13:16 schrieb:
			
		

> Du bist an der falschen Mine !
> 
> Du musst aus dem alten lager raus den Fluss hoch und dann nach dem Wald rechts... nachts brennen da Lichter


safg diego "wo ist die mine" oder so dann sagt der hol dir ne karte bei grahamp geh zu dem der will aber geld dann sag "her mit dem fetzten sonst tr... ich dir so in den a.... das du meine zehnägel abkauen kannst"
auf dieser karte ist die mine eingezeignet und das dürfte kein problem mehr sein. ach du musst auch zu diego sagen "warum sollte ian mir die liste geben" sonst drückt ian die nit ab!!


----------



## MasterChief319 (19. Februar 2005)

APinkerton am 18.02.2005 22:50 schrieb:
			
		

> bartsimpson123 am 18.02.2005 18:52 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


so weit geht nit weil er dann nit mehr ins alte lager kommen würde und weil er ohne sich einem lager anzuschließen diese aufträge gar nicht bekommt!!


----------



## bartsimpson123 (19. Februar 2005)

Habs mit dem Cheat geschafft


----------

